# How to Hide Your House from Google Street View



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

> Google Street View is great, but depending on when and how they snap those photos, it can also be an invasion to your privacy. Thankfully, it's also easy to blur out your house if you want.


Here


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Image of my place has 2014 date on it but it's a lot older then that of an picture. Picture is 2011 or older from before I moved here.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Gives you an idea of when they created the Data Base, eh?


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea that is true. Now if I look in the other views I do not see a date but I do see my truck so those are newer and I think images from a plane.


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

hewee said:


> Yea that is true. Now if I look in the other views I do not see a date but I do see my truck so those are newer and I think images from a plane.


:up:


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Hey Google Maps is more updated then Bing Maps.

I went to Bing Maps and they had the Walmart that was not build yet. But then another view it was build. But then was I had been shopping there for years or at Costco that was next to it so do not know how long it was there before I first seen it so Bing maps were really old. Maybe they save money on getting them by getting the older used ones from Google.


----------



## dr911 (Sep 21, 2005)

Welcome to "big brother" people. !!!!


----------



## ekim68 (Jul 8, 2003)

Old News Doc.....


----------



## silvergazelle (May 15, 2014)

1.Go to Google Maps and type in your address
2. Bring up the street view of your property
3. Look to the bottom right hand corner of the screen you should see an Icon Labeled: &#8220;report a problem.&#8221;
4. Click on &#8220;report a problem.&#8221;
5. You will get a page labeled &#8220;report inappropriate street view.&#8221;
6. Adjust the image so your house is inside the red box.
7. Fill out the form

Type the verification code at the bottom of the page into the box provided and click submit.
Check back in a few days to see if the image has been blurred.


----------

